# At last we found a usefull UK forum on wild camping



## Lebos (Dec 13, 2007)

... and it gives me the opportunaty to catch up on my english 

Hi all, we're new on this forum.
Just like Belgian, we're Belgians too, our homelocation = Machelen nearby Brussels (for the moment anyway)
As proud owners of a Granduca garage we like travelling.
Like Belgian allready said - the Belgian coast is a real disaster for us motorhoomies but the Ardennes are worth travelling to, there are plenty places where you can stay overnight - mind you wild camping (as in putting your table and chairs out) is prohibited.
It has been 15 years now that i've last touched UK ground, this when I was still married and we were travelling to meet up with my family in law in Newcastle upon Tyne. Since lots have changed in my life and I found new happiness, but this doesn't mean I love the country any less.
I would love to come back and see some other sights than just motorways across the country. So I think i'll be found quiet often overhere searching for good locations to stay overnight and maybe within a few years meet up with some people of the forum somewhere in the UK.
However the UK is a very expensive country to travel into, specialy if you like visiting things like castles - gardens etc... like we do.
Therefor we travel to countries like Hungary - Croatia where everything is getting more expensive aswell but still is half the money of travelling into Germany (best country for wild or cheap camping) or France (for cheap camping - search for France Passion - an organisation that gather farmers to accomodate motorhometravellers troughout the country for free - membership = only € 30 à year)
There i'm off to work now, earning some € so we can save for our trip to the UK


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 13, 2007)

welcome to this great site, i hope you will enjoy everything we have to offer. and it is always great to have new members aboard.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Dec 13, 2007)

*Lebos*

Welcome to the site,i hope there are some helpful pieces for you.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 13, 2007)

A big welcome and a Merry Christmas from me.


----------



## sundown (Dec 13, 2007)

hello lebos and welcome a great site. 
you'll find members very friendly and helpful here,
sundown


----------



## lenny (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome Lebos,enjoy the site
I must say ,your English is very impressive, I don't think you need much brushing up to do.
Did you pick up your English whilst in Newcastle and if so, Have you got a Geordie accent?

Regards..Lenny


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 13, 2007)

lenny said:


> Did you pick up your English whilst in Newcastle and if so, Have you got a Geordie accent?
> 
> Regards..Lenny



They speak "English" in Newcastle!!!!!!


----------



## lenny (Dec 13, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> They speak "English" in Newcastle!!!!!!



 wey-ai man


----------



## Lebos (Dec 13, 2007)

lenny said:


> Hello and welcome Lebos,enjoy the site
> I must say ,your English is very impressive, I don't think you need much brushing up to do.
> Did you pick up your English whilst in Newcastle and if so, Have you got a Geordie accent?
> 
> Regards..Lenny



Thanks for all welcome messages 
Nope Lenny, allready spoke English before my wedding, i've even learned him to make himself understandable to the bigger crowd 
But again, don't start hating me if I do make mistakes


----------



## sundown (Dec 13, 2007)

originally posted by geoff
They speak "English" in Newcastle!!!!!!
__________________
Regards Geoff. 



lenny said:


> wey-ai man



oh yea!!  try singing "the bladen races in english,then"

   sundown


----------



## walkers (Dec 14, 2007)

welcome to the site hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Belgian (Dec 25, 2007)

*Dag landgenoot*

Hi Lebos,
A little late, I've been away some weeks. 'Tof nog een Vlaming hier tegen te komen, welkom'. I'll go on in English  . You're right this is a swell site.
It's a goldmine of spots and idea's. A few months ago I had nothing about MH-ing in the UK. Now I have a bag full ! Thanks to all the blokes on this site  I'm sure you'll find more soulbrothers (+sisters) here than on any Belgian (or Dutch forum).
For ourselves, we are MH-ing for 15yrs with a Weinsberg Meteor mainly in Scandinavia. I'll be glad to send you my spots from overthere if you leave your e-mail adress on 'private messages' of this site. Maybe we'll see each other somewhere in this apecountry (No offence Brittons: I mean the other side of the ditch)


----------

